
Boeing 737 Max Victim Fund, $100 Mil / $289,017 per person - xmichael999
https://www.slashgear.com/boeing-reveals-100m-737-max-victim-fund-after-2018s-record-101bn-revenue-03582726/
======
xmichael999
$100 million sounds like big bucks, but really to think their one day be
proven to be criminal negligence ... they think they are getting off free
almost free...

$289,017 a person just doesn't cut it, or even come close to covering the lost
income. Let alone cutting the passengers lives short...

~~~
tropo
Somalia features an expected lifespan of 56.3 years and a per-person GDP of
about $500. Taking off some years for childhood, we get about $20,000 as
lifetime earnings.

So the $289,017 is over by about a factor of 14.

~~~
wahern
Only 1 Somali national died in the Ethiopian Airlines crash. The largest group
by nationality were 32 Kenyans, and Kenya has a GDP per capita of $1,800/yr.
But there were many other nationalities, including many from countries with
far higher GDPs. 70 (of 149) were from Canada, the US, and the EU.

The Lion Air victims were almost entirely Indonesian nationals. Indonesian GDP
per capita is $3,800/yr.

I get your point, but I don't see any windfalls here. On the face of it, $100
million seems more at the very low end of what might arguably be considered
reasonable compensation. The high GDP nationals from the Ethiopian Airlines
crash are likely to take a large chunk of that $100 million. Plus people
flying, especially those resident in those areas, likely have above average
incomes. Seems like Boeing is low-balling. They basically said as much: "We
hope this initial outreach can help bring them comfort."

------
leemailll
Would this imply Boeing acknowledge it's their fault? Would this lead to more
suits from families of the passengers?

